# Member Hotspot



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

[align=center]This is a really easy game

*~I'm going to choose a member, I'll pick ~Bracon~ (Hannah)*

*~On this thread I will ask her some questions (you can ask as many as you want), then I will PM her to tell her she is in the hotspot (with a link to the thread). (When Hannah gets the PM she will hopefully make her way to the thread to answer the questions).*

*~In the meantime, anyone and everyone can also bombard the chosen member with questions on this thread(again, as many as you want), until they have answered them. Nothing too heavy, just fun lighthearted stuff.*

*~The chosen member (to start with Hannah), will then choose another member to put in the hotspot, and the whole thing starts again.*



*When you are choosing a member to put in the hotspot, please make sure*

*a, The member is an active member (i.e. within has been about within the last 24 hours or so)*

*b, You PM them to tell them they are in thespotlight (or we could be waiting forever) and remember to include a link to the thread.*

*GAME ON!*

** * * * ** 

*My chosen member is ~Bracon~ (Hannah).*

*My Hotspot questions are*

*Do you have a middle name?*

*Have you been out the house today?*

*Can you juggle?*

*What colour is your bedroom?*

*Have you ever embarassed yourself in public?*

*Would you like to tell us what you did?*
[/align]


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 22, 2007)

1) My middle name is mary (cringe!)

2) Yep Christmas shopping, with only tomorow and Monday to go people are going crazy:?

3) I'd like to say I can.. but no I can't ( if you class trying to balance 3 rabbits on you at the same time then yeah I guess so!)

4) My bedroom is white, boring I no, next year Id like to go mental and splash loads of colours on the walls

5) Hmm, I always do! Trying to think which one's been the worst?

6)LOL the most embarassing thing Ive ever done is get into the wrong car, sounds strange and no I wasnt drunk! Although I should have been, would have been easier to explain! The sad thing is I was sat there for about an hour waiting for my mum to come out the shops and when an old man got in I thought he was trying to rob it, we argued for ages untill he showed me things in his boot ( not a good thing to do to a scouser:biggrin2j) Yeah sounds quite strange now ive written it down but hey thats me!




****

Ok my chosen member is *UNDERGUNFIRE(amy)*

*1) Would you change your name to anything else?*

*2) How many hours are you on here a day?*

*3) Would you live anywere else in the world?*

*4) Can you speak any other languages?*

*5) What films do you like?*

*6) What 3 things would take with you on a desert island?*


----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

Hannah, that really made me laugh about getting into the wrong car. :roflmao:



*Amy*

*Have you ever tried to put your feet behind your head?*

*If you haven't, will you try it and see if you can?*

*Have you ever tasted rabbit food?*

*What do you prefer, rats or rabbits? (generally, I mean)*

*Have you ever played a practical joke on someone?*

*If you did, what did you do?*


----------



## Michaela (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovin' this thread Tracy!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 22, 2007)

*1) Would you change your name to anything else? *Probably not, I kind of like my name .

*2) How many hours are you on here a day?* I am on RO and other forums roughly 4+ hours a day...haha!

*3) Would you live anywere else in the world? *I want to live in Boston, Mass!

*4) Can you speak any other languages? *I can only speak English.

*5) What films do you like?* I really LOVE the Harry Potter films, but I also love the graphic novel movie...300.

*6) What 3 things would take with you on a desert island? *A giant chocolate bar, my laptop (and pray for a wireless internet signal), and.....CRAP....all 3 bunnies and all 4 rats....I cheated!

*Have you ever tried to put your feet behind your head? *I have "tried".

*If you haven't, will you try it and see if you can? *I will never try again, it is impossible...lol!

*Have you ever tasted rabbit food?* I have not, but I don't think I ever will.

*What do you prefer, rats or rabbits? (generally, I mean) *I love both evenly. They are both extremely special to me. I could NEVER choose .

*Have you ever played a practical joke on someone? I'm about to play one on my Dad.*

*If you did, what did you do?* I am going to get a HUGE box from work and fill it with hard corn, so it is heavy and he thinks something great is in there.....then he'll have to dig through the corn to find a gift card...hehehe.





My chosen member is: Spring (Leanne) :bunnydance:.

*
Leanne....*

- What is the most outrageous thing that you have ever purchased and why?

- What is your favorite store to go to and shop at?

- What pet (not wild animal) would you love to keep, but for some reason you can't?

- Do you shake and feel your Christmas presents to guess what they are before opening?

- What is your favorite Holiday dessert?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

*Leanne,*

*Do you like Bruce Springsteen?*

*What time is it right now?*

*Have you ever deliberately embarassed someone?*

*What did you do?*

*What will you be doing over Christmas?*

*Have you ever sat down where there wasn't a chair?*


----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Lovin' this thread Tracy!



*Leanne, do you think Michaela should have asked at least one question when she made her comment?

Should we hunt her down and bash her with pillows and glitterfor not asking a question?
*


----------



## Michaela (Dec 22, 2007)

Lol, sorry Tracy!:raspberry:

Ok, here's a few;

1. What is your favourite Disney film?

2. What colour is your front door?

3. If you could be anyone else for one day, who would you be?

4. What do you want to be when you are older?


----------



## Greta (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm lovin' this thread too, Tracy! ...AAAHHHHH!!! *runs from pillows and glitter*


----------



## Spring (Dec 22, 2007)

Yikes.. ok... haha!

- What is the most outrageous thing that you have ever purchased and why? I'm actually quite cheap when I buy things.. which is not too often actually! I would say though a CD that I bought and have only listened to once.. 

- What is your favorite store to go to and shop at? Depends what I want to buy.. I love Blue Notes for clothes and I do love Wal-Mart for other things!

- What pet (not wild animal) would you love to keep, but for some reason you can't? I would go with your favourite little rodent.. rats. My mom would never agree to.

- Do you shake and feel your Christmas presents to guess what they are before opening? Yes I do! And hope it's nothing breakable!

- What is your favorite Holiday dessert? I love this jello and ice cream dessert that my mom makes. You add a couple scoops of ice cream to jello before it sets, and then when it does, it's so yummy!

*Leanne,

Do you like Bruce Springsteen? *He's not an artist that would be in my top favourites, but I do like him!

*What time is it right now? *It is 12:34

*Have you ever deliberately embarassed someone? *I have, but all in fun .

*What did you do? *A few years ago me and a couple friends went to the pool for my friends birthday. We asked one of the lifeguards there (since it was a fairly large indoor pool) if we could sing happy birthday over the speakers.. so we did! 

*What will you be doing over Christmas? *I'm going over to my aunt's and uncle's house.. which I'm quite excited for! I haven't seen my cousins in such a long time!

*Have you ever sat down where there wasn't a chair? *Unfortunately, yes! I HATE when you go to sit down a chair then someone pulls it out from you.. haha!

*Leanne, do you think Michaela should have asked at least one question when she made her comment? *Haha! Yes I do! 

*Should we hunt her down and bash her with pillows and glitterfor not asking a question? *Ooo! Sounds like fun! I'll go grab a pillow and some glitter...

1. What is your favourite Disney film? Hm... probably Snow White

2. What colour is your front door? I think it's mahogany

3. If you could be anyone else for one day, who would you be? Oprah Winfrey without a doubt

4. What do you want to be when you are older? I'm not totally sure.. something to help people or animals definitely.

I love this thread! So awesome!

Ok.. I chose the next member by going through who was online and picking inny meenie miny mo.. so they areee...

~BunBuns~ !

*If you could go relive one moment in your life, which one would it be and why?*

*What would be the first thing you would buy if youwon a large amount of money (Let's say.. one million dollars)?*

*What is a food that you absolutely hate?*

*What is something that you could not live without?*

*Would you rather go back in time, or travel to the future?*

*What is the most random thing you've done lately?*

:biggrin2:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

hehe thanks Spring!

*If you could go relive one moment in your life, which one would it be and why?
I would like to relive my 6th grade.. it was just awesome! And all my friends and i were together 
* 
*What would be the first thing you would buy if youwon a large amount of money (Let's say.. one million dollars)?
Hmmm, i would put it in a savings account.. but! I would probably start my own Bunny company!
* 
*What is a food that you absolutely hate?
Anything with eggs like omlets...ohh gosh (but i like things with eggs in them, i just dont want to see the egg)
* 
*What is something that you could not live without?
I cant live without my computer!  then i cant chit chat with y'all
* 
*Would you rather go back in time, or travel to the future?
Ive always wanted to go back in time! To when William Shakespeares time 
* 
*What is the most random thing you've done lately?
Well, i guess this is pretty random i started dancing when there wasnt any music on..

I CHOOOOOOOSE!!

*Silvie! (phinnsmommy!)*

*


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

*Questions for Silvie!

1) What would you do with 50 billion dollars?
2) If you could pick anyone to go in space with you who would it be? (on the forum)
3) If you were on a desert island what is the 1 thing you would bring?
4)Whats your favorite fruit?
5) If you could be a veggie what veggie would you be?
*


----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you have any nicknames?

Can you please tell me computer to speed up?

How many pairs of socks do you own?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 22, 2007)

* 1) What would you do with 50 billion dollars?
- hehe what WOULD'NT I do? I think I would buy a new bigger house, with a whole area for the bunnies, and start a buny rescue. I would also love to travel the world.

 2) If you could pick anyone to go in space with you who would it be? (on the forum)
-**hm, thats hard! I love everyone so much! I think it would have to be the BunFather (Tiny) because he would make me laugh so much, and I could use him for a pillow .*
*
 3) If you were on a desert island what is the 1 thing you would bring?
- Phinneaus! My heart bunny!

 4)Whats your favorite fruit?
-I really like strawberries and blackberries

5) If you could be a veggie what veggie would you be?
- hm, probobly brussel sprouts, because I don't think I would enjoy getting eaten very much .


*Do you have any nicknames?
- Yes, silvs, mouse, silvester, etc.

Can you please tell me computer to speed up?
- ha, well... i'll send some vibes, lol.

How many pairs of socks do you own?

- hm, probobly like 10 or so?


*OKAY! I chooseeee..


Thumpers_Mom:dude:!

Your questions are...

1) What cartoon character best describes you (why)?

2) If you could live anywhere in the world for one year, where would it be? why?

3) What super power would you most like to have? why? how would you use it to help the world?

4) What item in the kitchen best describes you and your personality?

5) If you had to play any sport professionally what would it be?



*


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

This is soo much fun!:biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

*Thumpers_Mom*

*What Disney character would you be if you could be any one?*

*If you could have any animal in the world what would it be?*

*Do you ever wear odd socks?*

*Have you ever gone out of the house and forgot to put on an important item of clothing?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 22, 2007)

awesome idea Tracy!



Questions for Thumpers_mom:

If you were a kitchen utensil which would you want to be?

If you had three wishes what would you wish for?

What's the latest you've ever stayed up?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 22, 2007)

*OK...here goes nothing...*

*1) What cartoon character best describes you (why)?*

*According to my son, LOLA bunny (bugs' girlfriend) because I'm nice, sensitive and somtimes tough.

2) If you could live anywhere in the world for one year, where would it be? why? *

*The Dominican Republic. I love to be outdoors and would LOVE to spend time with my Great grandma.*
*

3) What super power would you most like to have? why? how would you use it to help the world?

I'd like to be able to communicate with animals...then I'd go around to see what I could do to help them. Boy would I be busy!

4) What item in the kitchen best describes you and your personality?

A teapot...contents are hot but you don't want it to boil over.

5) If you had to play any sport professionally what would it be?

Basketball*


*What Disney character would you be if you could be any one?*

*Cinderella...I want the fairytale.*
*
If you could have any animal in the world what would it be?

A LION...*

*Do you ever wear odd socks?*

*Nope, I'm boring. White, Black or brown. *

*Have you ever gone out of the house and forgot to put on an important item of clothing?*

*Nope, only in my dreams thankfully.*

If you were a kitchen utensil which would you want to be?

I honestly have no idea..I don't spend much of my time in the kitchen.

If you had three wishes what would you wish for?

Continuation of my children's health, To be debt free, and have enough money to make my other wishes come true.

What's the latest you've ever stayed up?

I've stayed up a full 52hrs. Don't remember what time I finally fell out.

*I CHHOOOOSSSEEE *

*SnowyShiloh!*

*1- Are you afraid of the dark?*

*2- What was your favorite cartoon as a child?*

*3 - Do you have any siblings?*

*4 - If you could meetanybodyin the world who would you like to meet and why?*

*5 - What's your favorite Holiday?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 22, 2007)

questions for Shiloh:

how many layers of clothes do you have to wear during winter?

how much daylight do you have today?


----------



## Mikoli (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you currently reading a novel (If so, which one)?

Have you ever dreamt about your bunnies?


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

If you could change one thing about the world what would it be?:biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you ever went out to eat on Christmas?
Have you ever died in a dream?
Do you have a cell phone?


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

have you ever fallen off a skil lift?

Ever dyed your hair a weird color?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey, what a cool idea! Sorry I'm so late joining in. Okay, here we go!!

*1- Are you afraid of the dark?
*Not really, but when I read about ghosts, a night light is much appreciated. I've read about Native American skinwalkers a couple times and each time slept with the ceiling light on the whole time and my back against the wall so I could survey the room. Yay imagination?
 
*2- What was your favorite cartoon as a child?
*I loved Rainbow Brite. I was on the tail end of the craze since I was born in 1985 and always wanted a doll or one of the floofy tribble like things but my mom could never find one, and she's a creative shopper. Too bad there was no eBay back then! Other than Rainbow Brite, my favorite was Ninja Turtles. I was a girly tomboy.*
* 
*3 - Do you have any siblings?
*One older brother named Brian, he turned 25 a couple months ago. I look just like my mom but we thought he didn't resemble anyone in the family until I saw pictures of my aunt at the age of 5 and 16. She looked like my brother wearing a wig and it was creepy.*
* 
*4 - If you could meetanybodyin the world who would you like to meet and why?

*Does the person need to be living? I know, boring, but if I could meet someone who's died, it would be my grandma because I miss her. Someone living and it would be my host mom from when I lived in Austria. I loved her and her family was my second family. I lived there 2000-2001 and haven't been back since 2003.*
* 
*5 - What's your favorite Holiday?

*I love holidays! Christmas is my favorite, though. I grew up in a family that wasn't religious (my dad has since become Catholic so he could marry his second wife), so I don't do any of the religious things. Christmas is still about sharing, being with family and helping those in need, though. This year I'll be chillin' in my apartment a few hundred miles from my boyfriend and a couple thousand miles from my closest family member.
*
* how many layers of clothes do you have to wear during winter?

I don't have a car and next semester my boyfriend will be working off campus, which means every day I'm going to be walking to the bus stop. The bus stop is a mile and a half away and it's going to be COLD, then the bus is usually 20 minutes late so I get to stand outside longer. So for these trips, I plan to wear long john pants, normal pants, snow pants, thick socks, my winter boots (I'd better find them!), my no slippy titanium gripper things so I don't fall and break my head on the ice, a T-shirt, sweatshirt, gigantor coat that was made in Siberia and makes any day feel like 80 degrees, and a hat. I will probably get some mittens and one of these face masks that warms the air you're breathing in. So I'll be set, though my eyeballs will probably fall out from the cold.

how much daylight do you have today?

I just looked online... We had three hours and 41 minutes of daylight today. Sun came up at 10:59 am and went down at 2:40 pm. BLEH! I prefer the days of 24 hour sun in the summer time and so do my poor, confused cockatiels who are used to rising with the sun (it's their first winter and they like to start squawking in the middle of the night because, heck, they gotta do it sometime!)

Are you currently reading a novel (If so, which one)?

You know, I'm not at the moment. I usually am, but I'm saving all my unread books for the long trip to Louisiana on the 26th.
 
Have you ever dreamt about your bunnies?

Lots of times! I've had jillions of dreams about Cinnabun. Unfortunately, I usually dreamed that our house was on fire and I was either too much of a weenie to save him (cage was downstairs) or I forgot about him until afterwards. After he died I dreamed about him dying again. One day shortly after he died, I saw a dead opossum in the road. That night I dreamed he came binkying out from behind the couch, then slammed into the floor and turned gray and his features changed and his tongue got huge and was hanging out of his mouth. Not exactly pleasant.

I can't recall any dreams about Rory since we've had him, oddly enough! The night before we went to pick him up from the shelter, I dreamed about him all night and at one point was dreaming he was HUGE, human sized and liked belly rubs. I woke up rubbing my boyfriend's belly. We got a laugh 

If you could change one thing about the world what would it be?

Tough one! I'd infuse everyone with a good dose of empathy, tolerance, love and ambition. I figure that should take care of most of our problems.

Have you ever went out to eat on Christmas?

No, but we usually order Pizza Hut on Christmas Eve!

Have you ever died in a dream?

I don't think so, but I've been bitten by snakes and stuff in dreams.

Do you have a cell phone?

Yes, but I can't find it at the moment. I have the cheapest plan available and don't use it all that much.

have you ever fallen off a ski lift?

I've been skiing once, when I lived in Austria. The place had one of those lifts with an upside down T shaped bar that you could either put between your legs up by your butt and it would pull you up the mountain with your skis going over the snow, or two people could go up at once with one arm of the T behind their legs. Understandably, I was really bad at skiing, the lift was moving fast and the stupid rope the T was connected to was extending more and more so it was behind my knees. I had to let go half way up. I also went up it with my host dad who weighed 150 pounds more than me and my arm of the T was behind my back. Had to let go again. Stupid ski lift!

Ever dyed your hair a weird color?

Ugh. My mom has dyed her hair red for years, and on New Years Eve 1999 we dyed my hair red using the same dye she uses. It made my hair freakin' purple, and to add insult to injury she was sloppy with the dye and got a lot on my skin. It always just wiped off her skin, but it dyed mine purple. It was horrible. I'm pretty laid back though so it wasn't the crisis it could have been. Still, I celebrated the new millenium with purple hair and skin.

Also, I know this question wasn't asked of me, but someone did ask it earlier and I'm one of the few people who can say "yes". I changed my name legally when I was 18. I hated my previous name my entire life. It was Brittany Christine. We lived in Wisconsin at the time and my mom thought it was unique. She was horrified when she found how many other girls there are with the name. Both she and my father were fully supportive of me changing it and we actually agreed on my new name, Shiloh Annarose, together. I don't like the middle name (too frou frou for me), but I let my mom pick. Oddly enough, the only person who has had a problem with it is my father's new wife. She hadn't even MET me before I changed it, and it was more than four years ago, but she STILL insists on calling me Brittany. Quite rude, in my opinion, considering that the rest of my family (and I have a huge family) very rarely slips and calls me by the old name. 

Anyhoo, the change was easier than you'd think. I just went to the court house, filed a petition (took a minute and a half to fill out), came back the next day to talk to the judge, and that was that. Then I had to get a new ID, change the name on my bank account, change my name on my school records, etc but it really wasn't a hassle. It's been four years and I still love the name Shiloh. I changed it literally the day before I went to college and have introduced myself as Shiloh ever since. My boyfriend (and his family) is the only one of my current friends who knows I used to be Brittany. He found out when he asked me what I'd change my name to if I could. Talk about a surprising answer! He had fun trying to guess what my name had been before (didn't want me to tell him) and agrees that Shiloh is a much nicer name. 

That was fun! For the next person, I pick *xXMontanaXx!
*
Questions for Montana:

How many bunnies have you had before Macey and what were there names?

If you could have a wildlife sanctuary, what animals would you take care of?

What's your favorite dinner (and dessert)?

If you were stranded on a deserted island, who would you want to have there with you and why?

Who is your favorite non-Macey bunny on the forum and why?

If you could give everyone in the world one physical item, what would it be and why?

How do you feel about aliens?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Montana,*

*Do you want to tell us your name?*

*What time is it there?*

*What time is it now?*

*What is the most childish thing you own at the moment?*

*What time is it now?*

*What's your favourite TV program?*

*What's your favourite film?*

*What time is it now?*

*Do you use msn?*

*Have you voted in the Holiday Hares competition?*

*What time is it now?*

*Have I annoyed you?*

*Do you think my questions are stupid?*

*Have you answered those honestly?*

*What time is it now?*


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

What time is it now?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for choosing me Shiloh :hug:



How many bunnies have you had before Macey and what were there names? 1 - Hannah (the evil)

If you could have a wildlife sanctuary, what animals would you take care of? Birds probably

What's your favorite dinner (and dessert)? Speghetti and for dessert...banana pudding probably.

If you were stranded on a deserted island, who would you want to have there with you and why? My best friend because we could sit there with nothing but be entertained forever over little things

Who is your favorite non-Macey bunny on the forum and why? Silvie's Phinn because I love him, haha. 

If you could give everyone in the world one physical item, what would it be and why? Coke! j/k (it's a song or something)...but, probably one 10 dollar bill to see what everyone would do with it.

How do you feel about aliens? They do not exiiiist.
*

Do you want to tell us your name? Montana*

*What time is it there? 11:19*

*What time is it now? 11:19?*

*What is the most childish thing you own at the moment? Probably a couple little action figures : p*

*What time is it now? 11:20*

*What's your favourite TV program? Probably The Fresh Prince of Bel Air*

*What's your favourite film? All the pirates of the caribbean movies*

*What time is it now? 11:20*

*Do you use msn? Yeah, maybe once a week or so*

*Have you voted in the Holiday Hares competition? Yeah*

*What time is it now? 11:20*

*Have I annoyed you? Not much, I find it funny haha*

*Do you think my questions are stupid? Noooo*

*Have you answered those honestly? Yesssss*

*What time is it now? 11:21 haha*



I CHOOSE JADEICING!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, her questions.



1 - How old are you?

2- Do you enjoy cartoon movies?

3 - If you could have anything in the whole world, what wold it be?

4 - If you had the opportunity to be president, would you take the job?

4 - Do you think Macey is the cutest thing ever? 

5 - Do you use a cell phone?

6 - Cable TV or Satellite?

7 - Vanilla or Chocolate?

8 - Do you type fast?

9 - Can I have your bunnies?

10 - Do you use a calendar?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

Montana, that's so cool your name is Montana, it's a lovely name  (I thought it was just an internet name, thats why I asked, sorry about that).

*JadeIcing*

*What's the weather like right now?*

*What's Ringo doing?*

*What colour socks are you wearing?*

*What was your wedding dress like?*

*Have you ever fallen over in the middle of the street?*

*What's your favourite word?*

*Why do you think Montana put two number 4's in her question list?*


----------



## swanlake (Dec 23, 2007)

ohhh funn!!!

QUESTIONS!!

if you could travel anywhere, where would you go?

What is your favorite fast food restraunt?

what was your fav. tv show when you were younger? 

if you could live in any decade, what would it be?

if you could be famous, what would you want to be famous for?

What is the worst job you have ever done?


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2007)

1 - How old are you? 25

2- Do you enjoy cartoon movies? YES! I am a disney movie club VIP.

3 - If you could have anything in the whole world, what wold it be? Pay my bills off

4 - If you had the opportunity to be president, would you take the job? No.

4 - Do you think Macey is the cutest thing ever? 5th 4 of mine come first.

5 - Do you use a cell phone? Yup!

6 - Cable TV or Satellite? Satellite

7 - Vanilla or Chocolate? I have to choose? :tears2epends my mood

8 - Do you type fast? Yes

9 - Can I have your bunnies? :no:

10 - Do you use a calendar? Yes


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 23, 2007)

Okay, for Alicia:

-What is your procedure for naming your buns? I've noticed they have quite nice names.

-How did Teresa and Ringo get so darned cute? Not that I'm saying the others aren't adorable!

-Do you like peanut butter pie? If not, what is your favorite pie?

-Do you like to garden?

-Would you go up into space on a space shuttle if you could? Would you rather walk around on the moon or Mars?

-Do your pets have Christmas stockings?

-Do you agree that Rory is a wonderful bunny?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 23, 2007)

Whoa, looks like I was a little too slow! Will you answer anyway? :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Whoa, looks like I was a little too slow! Will you answer anyway? :biggrin2:


I was slow too, lol, but JadeIcing still has to pick a person and ask questions so hopefully she will see both our sets.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Montana, that's so cool your name is Montana, it's a lovely name  (I thought it was just an internet name, thats why I asked, sorry about that).
> 
> *JadeIcing*
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2007)

*swanlake wrote: *


> ohhh funn!!!
> 
> QUESTIONS!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Okay, for Alicia:
> 
> -What is your procedure for naming your buns? I've noticed they have quite nice names. Dallas and the last set of gp's came with there own, so too theres I just added something. In order for a name to be used it has to be one I have noliving animal withthe first letter in the name.I also try to find names that fit there personalities.





> A-AKASHA MAHERET
> B-BO THE SNACK
> C-CONNOR GRAYSON
> D-DALLAS JINX JONES/DEMON MONKEY BIRD*
> ...





> -How did Teresa and Ringo get so darned cute? Not that I'm saying the others aren't adorable! No idea. They don't put any effort into it.
> 
> -Do you like peanut butter pie? If not, what is your favorite pie? Never tried it. Umm I can not choose! I am a pieoholic.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2007)

Tracey (Flashy)

What is your fave number?

What color are the socks you are wearing?

What are your fave pair of socks?

What is your fave song?

What would be your dream for the future?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

Tracey (Flashy)

What is your fave number? I like number patterns, so any number that fits in a pattern 

What color are the socks you are wearing? I'm wearing one thigh sock that is black and blue striped and an ankle sock with black, dark pink and baby pink stripes.

What are your fave pair of socks? I don't have pairs, just many single ones. I love stripey socks!

What is your fave song? I have loads of songs I love, but maybe the most long standing favourite is 'Livin' on a Prayer' by Bon Jovi

What would be your dream for the future? I want to be well, that's all I want, lol. How sad is that.



*I choose swanlake*

*How did you come up with your screen name?*

*Have you ever accidently eaten something inedible? *

*What was it? (if you did).*

*Do you have any siblings? *

*Have you ever tried to gargle the alphabet with water (or another liquid)?*


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Swanlake, when I chose you, you were online and then I went to PM you and you were offline, are you trying to confuse me?*


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2007)

What a fun thread....Tiny may have to start something like this in the bunnychat area later this weekend...

Peg


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh Squee indeed!!!

Some of these answers...LOL

Zin


----------



## naturestee (Dec 23, 2007)

Did somebody say SQUEE? :weee:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Swanlake, do you think all these people who are posting should be asking you questions? *


----------



## naturestee (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, um, Swanlake do you know who Squee is?

What was your favorite Christmas present ever?

What is the wierdest thing you've ever seen on the internet? Clean, please!:shock:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 23, 2007)

Squee is a kid from a comic book... excuse me, my dork is showing...
But squee is also a Captain Picard/Patrick Stewart thing..indicating happiness or glee,I even have an Icon of it...

Seeee.....the Squeeeeeeeeee...








Or is Squee some super secret rabbit thing I don't know about?


Zin


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 23, 2007)

*picard*


----------



## Jenson (Dec 23, 2007)

*Flashy wrote:*


> What color are the socks you are wearing? I'm wearing one thigh sock that is black and blue striped and an ankle sock with black, dark pink and baby pink stripes.



Hahahah! I'm so glad I'm not the only one who wears crazy odd socks. :biggrin2:


This is a great idea for a thread, such a good read. I'll think of some questions when I get back from checking on Missy again.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 23, 2007)

I was thinking of the comic book character, LOL! I had no idea it was a Patrick Stewart thing too! That's so awesome!


----------



## swanlake (Dec 23, 2007)

sorry flashy, i was online but i then had to go to church!



*How did you come up with your screen name? *well, i love ballet. last year i got to see my first REAL ballet, which was swan lake performed by ABT. i was in HEAVEN

*Have you ever accidently eaten something inedible? *hmm, not that i can think ofbut my sister stuffed a corn kernel up her nose when she was younger:biggrin2:

*What was it? (if you did)....*

*Do you have any siblings? *a 14 year old brother and an 18 year old sister. i am the middle child!

*Have you ever tried to gargle the alphabet with water (or another liquid)? *no...now i have to try that!!



*Swanlake, do you think all these people who are posting should be asking you questions? *YES



Ok, um, Swanlake do you know who Squee is? NO

What was your favorite Christmas present ever? *ohh tie between my life-size legolas cardboard cutout and my Discovery Channel Cycling Team jersey*

What is the wierdest thing you've ever seen on the internet?*my friend found a funny korean music video on youtube. its by "the wonder girls" all of it is in korean except the chorous... weird huh?*


----------



## swanlake (Dec 23, 2007)

oh forgot to chose someone!

i don't know who's online....

how about goinbacktocali?

Edited: just realized you were on!! sorry!!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 23, 2007)

Wait.. so do I answer the questions above my post? or do I wait for further instructions?


Zin


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 23, 2007)

We'll type out some instructions for you - let's see...it will be 14 pages...single spaced....5 languages (all side by side)...with diagrams mixed throughout and it opens up to make a poster...*

*:shock:

(Just kidding)....but I'll start w/ a question even though this isn't my thread....why/how did you come up with your screenname?

Peg*

GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Wait.. so do I answer the questions above my post? or do I wait for further instructions?
> 
> 
> Zin


----------



## swanlake (Dec 23, 2007)

i was going to post questions but i had to go eat dinner.



SOoo

if you could speak any language, what would it be?

if you could have a house of any edible substance, what would you have it made of?

Orlando bloom or johnny depp?

who would win in a fight, a pirate or a ninja?

If a genie granted you three wishes, what would they be?

how tall are you?

what do you like on your pizza?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 23, 2007)

Ha...

How did I get my nickname?
If you have ever read the Lord of the Rings books, then you know that Arwen actually had a very small part, unlike she did in the movies. Glorfindel, a male elf, actually led Frodo into Rivendell, and did the hoobie joobie hoo doo to command the rivers to delay the Nazgul. So one year at Ren Faire, I was to be a loosely adapted version of Glorfindel. However, I had to much meade, got really touchy feely with a Royal Beefeater, and got dubbed Zinfindel, drunken sister of Glorfindel, the one they don't talk about in certain circles...
I shall NEVER live that down... EVER..
So I am Zin for short.

if you could speak any language, what would it be? Seriously? I translate lesson plans from Italian French and German for overseas students and teachers, so I think I am good there.. BUT, I think I wanna learn some Vietnamese, cause I wanna know what the guy who does my nails is actually sayin about me.

If you could have a house of any edible substance, what would you have it made of? Starbucks Gingerbread Frappi's, but that would pose a problem with privacy with this Texas heat.

Orlando bloom or johnny depp? Commodore Norrington FanGirl here...

who would win in a fight, a pirate or a ninja? Well, I am an Irish Pirate Queen, or at least I play one at Faire.. so I am gonna have to go with a Pirate.. but what if there was Pirate Ninjas?

If a genie granted you three wishes, what would they be?Gerard Butler, Gerard Butler Nude, Gerard Butler mute.

how tall are you? a hair over 6ft3

what do you like on your pizza?
Gerard Butler...
Ok seriously...spinach...


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 23, 2007)

Ya'll can pick my person for me, I still dont know everybody yet, but my questions are as follows...

Do you have a personal theme song, and if so, do you ever sing it to yourself while your walkin around?

Favorite movie of all time?


Favorite 80's song?


Stupidest thing you have EVER done?


Ever eaten the fruit in coon dog punch?


Ever dressed unlike yourself to catch someones attention?

What do you collect?


----------



## swanlake (Dec 23, 2007)

ok i am gonna trail off topic BUT..

AHHHHHHHHH!!!! someone who understands!!! glorfindel (i am bad at spelling so just go with me here) is pretty much my favorite lotr charicter!! i was pretty mad when they left him out and put ARWEN in his place. at least his horse still got HIS part.... i was also mad when they left tom bombadil out.

so, yea way cool that you are a lotr buff too. Ever been to councilofelrond.com? not to um make me look like i have a big head but i have a comic strip on that website, called lord of the peas.

oh yea and when i play battle for middle earth 2, i made a female elf hero, who i call glorwindel, glorfindels sis. so i know EXACTLY were you are comming from. i wish i was an elf...

ok sorry to go so off track but just had to interject...


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2007)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Ya'll can pick my person for me, I still dont know everybody yet



That's the beauty of it, just choose anyone. It's about talking to people and getting to know people,so dive in and choose someone 

And Peg, ask questions whenever you want, anyone can ask them


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok ok.. since Pipp invited me here, I pick Pipp.. or has she already been spoken for?

Zin


----------



## Flashy (Dec 24, 2007)

It doesn't matter how many times someone has been asked, it's just a fun game, so it doesn't matter.

Make sure you have PMed her 

*Pipp, *

*What Christmas decorations do you have up?*

*Do you have any hobbies? What are they?*

*Do you enjoy beingadmin on RO?*

*Have you ever gone out wearing odd shoes by accident?*

*Whats the worst fashion disaster from your past?*


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 24, 2007)

I just snapped... screen name as in Zin? or screen name as in GoinBackToCali?

The cali thing is because I went back to raisin' californian bunnies after years of takin in New Zealand easter bunny discards. Also, I was watchin Last Holiday with Queen Latifah at the time I joined, and since I love LL Cool J, and he's in it, and Goin back to Cali was my teenage cruisin song.. I thought it was a cool name for a handle.

Besides, HareLipTheGovernor is one prolly only me and my mom would get.

In case it ever comes up, I do know how to spell, I just type like I talk, which is southern, omiting the -ing on most words, and makin up new ones..


Jeet yet? Naw, 'ont to?

(Did you eat yet? No, do you want to?)


Zin


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 24, 2007)

Heyy what a fun thread! I really enjoyed reading everyone's answers and questions =P

-April


----------



## Pipp (Dec 25, 2007)

Flashy* wrote: *


> *Pipp,
> 
> What Christmas decorations do you have up?* - lights on the windows (inside) and draped haphazardly on the wall unit, silver bell thingy on the door, a santa hanging from a light in the hall.
> 
> ...



Do you have a personal theme song, and if so, do you ever sing it to yourself while your walkin around? -- *hmm... does singing 'Sherry Baby' to Sherry count? 
*
Favorite movie of all time? - *Nashville* 

Favorite 80's song? - *oooh... way too many... London Calling (wait, that was '79, never mind), All You Zombies, Beds Are Burning, I Don't Like Mondays, Where the Streets Have No Name, Losing My Religion (oops, '91), We Run, The Rose, Relax, Only A Lad, Cool For Cats, EveryBreath You Take, I Wanna Be Sedated, Time After Time,Do THey Know It's Christmas, I Will Always Love You,Turning Japanese... 
*

Stupidest thing you have EVER done? - *quit school
*

Ever eaten the fruit in coon dog punch? - *eh?* 


Ever dressed unlike yourself to catch someones attention? - *every time I go socializing
*
What do you collect? - *magazines and newspapers*

------------------------------------------

K, question for somebody else? Hmmm... bettter post this and then look at the thread again... 

sas :biggrin2:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 25, 2007)

K... I chose *MSBINKY!*



What do you eat more of than anything else? 

What do you cook more of than anything else? 

How many languages do you speak? 

Who do you secretly admire? 

Who's your favourite relative? 

Who's your least favourite relative?

Who do you think is the most handsome man alive? (or dead for that matter). 

What celebrities have you met? 

Where is the farthest you have travelled? 

What's your'special' talent? 

What's your least special anti-talent? 



sas :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 25, 2007)

*Ooooh I didn't know we had this! Lol!*

*Pipp wrote: *


> K... I chose *MSBINKY!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you eat more of than anything else? 

- Salad, definitely salad! I love it so much! I get along great with the bunnies. Hehe.

What do you cook more of than anything else? 

- Seafood and rice. I love seafood and it's one of the only things I will actually bother cooking for myself. I also make a ton of rice.

How many languages do you speak? 

- 2 and on my way to learning a 3rd. French + English, and then greek.

Who do you secretly admire? 

- Mario, for being so calm all the time. I think the world can come crashing down around him and he'll just sit there and say, "Don't worry it's all gonna be alright, you'll see."

Who's your favourite relative? 

- My father.

Who's your least favourite relative?

- My mother.

Who do you think is the most handsome man alive? (or dead for that matter). 

- No clue! I think my boss is gorgeous though! No, I don't have a thing for him Admit he's cute: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=190099&o=all&op=1&view=all&subj=4304675137&aid=-1&id=630103763&oid=4304675137#

What celebrities have you met? 

- Bah I met a few from some local TV shows here. Two I served, 1 I didn't even recognize. LOL. My friend was freaking out I was like huh? What? Bah, I don't bug them anyway. I think they are allowed to shop without being bugged.

Where is the farthest you have travelled? 

- I went to Greece 

What's your'special' talent? 

- Not so special but I can sing.

What's your least special anti-talent? 

Errrrr I'll get back to you on that one


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 25, 2007)

I have to go for a bit but I will be back this evening with my person and questions.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe MsBinky forgot, if she doesn't post soon, someone random can choose someone random, lol.


----------



## Jenson (Dec 26, 2007)

Someone should choose polly! :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't forget but I passed out yesterday. I made the mistake of mixing alcohol and medicine. :?And well today was Boxing Day so of course I had to work. I hate Boxing day :grumpy:

But okies I take the suggestion and pick Polly 

Questions:

1) What did you do for Christmas?

2) What's the sweetest thing someone has done for you?

3) Name your worst or bad memory if too personal.

4) What's the one thing you couldn't live without?

5) What's your pet peeve?

6) Why do you like bunnies?

7) If you could be a celebrity for a day, which would you be?

8) Last movie you saw and how did you find it?

9) If you could live a story or movie which would it be and why?

10) How do you feel about Boxing Day?


----------



## amberelizabeth (Dec 27, 2007)

great thread! it's so interesting to read about everyone else! makes me feel like i know them even better )


----------



## polly (Dec 27, 2007)

1) What did you do for Christmas? I went to my husbands parents then to my parents then i came back and crashed out on the sofa :biggrin2:

2) What's the sweetest thing someone has done for you? oh thats hard to choose. umm My friend Mhairi was teh only person who stood by me while i got bullied and stayed my friend. Shealways stood up for me and defended me when she really didn't have to.

3) Name your worst or bad memory if too personal. 20th December last year when i had to watch my heart bunny Dido being put to sleep. Nothing would have stopped me being there but it was terrible to watch and know i was losing him forever.

4) What's the one thing you couldn't live without? my shoe collection:biggrin2:

5) What's your pet peeve? people who bitch behind your back but are to chicken to say it to your face

6) Why do you like bunnies? because when i have a bad day at work or you get someone being nasty they always love you and are always happy to see you. They love you for you!!

7) If you could be a celebrity for a day, which would you be? um I would be kimi Raikkonen (F1 driver) so i could drive a winning F1 car for a day

8) Last movie you saw and how did you find it? Santa claus the movie it was good but i missed Rudolph 

9) If you could live a story or movie which would it be and why? memoirs of a geisha. I would love to be a geisha for a day they fascinate me 

10) How do you feel about Boxing Day? I love it the shoe sales are on and i don't have to work


----------



## polly (Dec 27, 2007)

um i choose Country bunny holly 

1) do you like your christmas tree to match or to be odd colours

2) what would be your ideal holiday

3) what is your favourite flower

4) what is your most favourite item of clothing

5) if you went to a spa what treatments would you have and why

6) what is your favourite colour of rabbit

7) what is your favourite disney movie

8) tea or coffee?

9) christmas or new year?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 27, 2007)

*CountryBunnyHolly*

*What's the most embarassing thing you have ever done?*

*What's the most embarassing thing you have seen someone do?*

*Are you laughing right now?*

*What things most make you laugh?*

*What hairstyle do you have?*

*What colour is your hair?*


----------



## polly (Dec 27, 2007)

oh no she was on when i picked her now she has gone i did PM her while she was still on


----------



## Flashy (Dec 27, 2007)

Not a problem, she will get it when she comes back on


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Dec 27, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> um i choose Country bunny holly
> 
> 1) do you like your christmas tree to match or to be odd colours
> 
> ...



So many questions! Ok, here goes:

1) Has to match, white lights only

2) umm. ..is that the British "holiday" as in "vacation"? I dream about going to Tahiti !

3) wildflowers are the best, especially the ones my kids bring me 

4) has to be comfy - probably my blue jeans - couldn't live without them!

5) pedicure, please! Can't do massages - I'm way too ticklish!

6) Netherlands come in a color called chocolate otter - absolutely beautiful!

7) I think it's Toy Story

8) Iced tea, never any sugar

9) Christmas - I love giving gifts!


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Dec 27, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *CountryBunnyHolly*
> 
> *What's the most embarassing thing you have ever done?*
> 
> ...



Sorry guys, I was away for Christmas with family and just saw these posts. 

Polly's questions were easier! Anyway, when I was in college I was trying to get an autograph from a professional, extremely well known basketball player. I met him outside the locker room and asked him if he knew where said basketball player was, only to find out, it was him! In my defense, I was not a basketball fan, but was trying to get the autograph for my cousin, a huge fan!

My friend Jill gives me lots to chose from here. But we still laugh about the time we were on a conference call with some lawyers regarding a student we were working with. She thought we had ended the call and started telling the rest of us how these people were a bunch of "nutbars," when we heard from the phone "we're still here!" OMG!

Yes, thinking about Jill always makes me laugh! So do my kids. My oldest daughter is very funny, with a dry sense of humor that gets me every time. I love to laugh, and I will miss her when she goes off to college. I also laugh a lot with my mom - she's the best!

HMMM. My hair is in a short bob right now, but I am trying to grow it out - kind of Martha Stewart- ish I'm thinking.

Blonde - but I have to cheat nowadays !LOL


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Dec 27, 2007)

OK - I had to check who was on and who had already been "tagged" I pick BlueSkyAcresRabbitry:

1) What's the best rabbit name you ever came up with?

2) Top 3 movies of all time?

3) Food you couldn't live without?

4) What's your dream job?

5) If you could live anywhere, where would it be?

6) Chocolate - milk, white, or dark?

7) Favorite season, and why?


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Dec 27, 2007)

Zin - Norrington over Captain Jack?? Really??

We are big Ren Faire fans and go to the PA Ren Faire every year. Do you have a mud show?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 28, 2007)

1) What's the best rabbit name you ever came up with? Ooh, I'd have to say Supreme Dream's Dillonger or Candon's Tricksy Lullaby

2) Top 3 movies of all time? Pirates of the Carribean 3, Harry Potter #4, Free Willy (1,2,3)

3) Food you couldn't live without? Reeses Peanut Butter Cups...oh food, hehe, uhm FRIED POTATOES!

4) What's your dream job? Equestrian Veterinarian working in Kentucky with the top race horses


5) If you could live anywhere, where would it be? Kentucky.....hehe

6) Chocolate - milk, white, or dark? Uhm, White milk at home, chocolate at school. 

7) Favorite season, and why? Spring. Not to hot, not too cold.


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Dec 28, 2007)

Blue Sky, you sound like my daughter - she's horse crazy & loves POTC and Reese's too! And she raises N. Dwarfs and Hollands. She is Country Bunny Rabbitry and has her own website, but I'm not sure of the address. (She'll be 14 in April) Are you in 4-H?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 28, 2007)

Name and Questions? I hope Emily hasn't forgotten.


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Dec 29, 2007)

I did PM her to remind her...onder:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 30, 2007)

Country Bunny Holly, yup i'm in 4-h, but i only show my rabbits, not my mare. I only show her in open shows and such. 

I pick Falling Star Rabbitry for the member hotspot: 

1) When did you get your first rabbits? 

2) What's the story behind your rabbitry name? 

3) Are you in any clubs, like 4-h, ffa?

4) Zac Efron or Orlando Bloom?

5) Cats or Dogs? 

6) If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be? 

7) What's the last movie you saw? Did you like it?


----------



## Mikoli (Dec 30, 2007)

What kind of music do you like?

How many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 30, 2007)

I guess I'll answer..


1) When did you get your first rabbits? I got them about 3 months ago. 

2) What's the story behind your rabbitry name? Well I have this star that is always above my house so I decided to call my rabbitry FallingStar Rabbitry. 

3) Are you in any clubs, like 4-h, ffa? I'm in a 4-H club. 

4) Zac Efron or Orlando Bloom? Orlando Bloom. :inlove:

5) Cats or Dogs? Dogs! 

6) If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be? I'd want to live in Alaska. 

7) What's the last movie you saw? Did you like it? Superbad and yes I did!!


There ya go everyone! :bunnydance:


----------



## okiron (Jan 8, 2008)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> I guess I'll answer..
> 
> 
> 1) When did you get your first rabbits? I got them about 3 months ago.
> ...


I think you forgot to leave a name and question thus ending the game! I demand the game go on!


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 9, 2008)

I pick okiron. 


Ok. 


Questions:

1: Did you like the POTC 3? 

2: Are you involved (or was) in any animal related club(s)?

3: Have you ever entered a rabbit(s) in the fair? 

4: What's your favorite movie?

5: Have you ever wore un-matching socks/shoes? 

6: Would you ever wear un-matching socks/shoes? 

7: Do you play any sports?


----------



## okiron (Jan 9, 2008)

Haha you didn't have to pick me 

Questions:

1: Did you like the POTC 3? Nope. Hated it. I need a real ending!!!

2: Are you involved (or was) in any animal related club(s)? Never been really a club type person so no.

3: Have you ever entered a rabbit(s) in the fair? Nope and not planning to.

4: What's your favorite movie?

5: Have you ever wore un-matching socks/shoes? All the time, I rarely match.

6: Would you ever wear un-matching socks/shoes? Yup yup! 

7: Do you play any sports? I used to play tennis but not anymore.


I pick....Bo B Bunny!

1. What does the B in Bo B stand for?

2. What is your favorite sit down resturant?

3. What came first, the chicken or the egg?

4. Would you be happy if someone on RO visited you unexpectantly?

5. Would you ever want to receive an animal as a christmas/birthday/wedding/just cause it's a Monday gift?

6. Would you ever where a striped shirt with polka dots pants?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

1. What does the B in Bo B stand for? *Bo is Bo's name, B is his middle initial but stands for nothing really LOL! 
*
2. What is your favorite sit down resturant? *Depends on my mood usually but I really like Chili's*

3. What came first, the chicken or the egg? *The chicken. The egg would have died if there wasn't a hen to sit on it. 
*
4. Would you be happy if someone on RO visited you unexpectantly? *NO! my house is a mess! :shock:
*
5. Would you ever want to receive an animal as a christmas/birthday/wedding/just cause it's a Monday gift? *NO! unless hubby gave it to me then he wouldn't complain LOL! He'd never give me an animal unless it was a pig or cow - but he wouldn't even do that most likely.
*
6. Would you ever where a striped shirt with polka dots pants? *No way - it's too busy and tacky! *


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

I pick JimD!

1. How long have you had rabbits?

2. Do you have other pets?

3. How many years have you been married?

4. What is your favorite breakfast food?

5. What would be your dream vacation if money and time were no problem.

6. Have you ever been fired?

7. Do you like to read books? (author?)

8. Have you ever wigged out on a cashier/clerk?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 9, 2008)

If you had to choose a movie to be the set for your life, what would you choose?


----------



## JimD (Jan 9, 2008)

That's it???

That's all ya got???

Sheesh! I thought you guys would be tougher on me than that.

What a bunch of bunnie-huggers!!!!!



I'm off to bed now, but I'll be back in the morning to see what else ya got.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay...

If you could be any age, what would it be?

If bunnies didn't exist, what animal would you be slave to?

If you had to trade bunnies (all of them) with someone on the forum, who would it be?

What is your favorite word?

What food do you hate?


----------



## JimD (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's my answers:

1. How long have you had rabbits? *A little over 4 years.
*
2. Do you have other pets? *At the moment we only have one other pet....Lilah our doggy.
*
3. How many years have you been married? *26 years this coming March*.

4. What is your favorite breakfast food? *Coffee and a muffin*.

5. What would be your dream vacation if money and time were no problem. *To see all 7 Wonders of the World....and then RV to all of the National Parks in the US.
*
6. Have you ever been fired? *If downsizing is the same....yes.*

7. Do you like to read books? (author?) *Oh my, yes. All time fav: J RR Tolkien, The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings (I'm on my second set because I read them so many times I wore them out). 
*
8. Have you ever wigged out on a cashier/clerk? *Only a few times...same guy....the service rep at the car dealer....he's an idiot.*

If you had to choose a movie to be the set for your life, what would you choose? *Young Frankenstein*

If you could be any age, what would it be? *150....I wanna set a record*!

If bunnies didn't exist, what animal would you be slave to? *A Pet Rock*.

If you had to trade bunnies (all of them) with someone on the forum, who would it be? *I can think of a lot of bunnies I'd want....but not to trade mine for...NEVER!!*

What is your favorite word? *"Brunch"*

What food do you hate? *It's a toss-up (very punny)between tofu, caviar, or poi.
*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Questions and designated victim to follow......:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD (Jan 10, 2008)

Ipick Rosie!!! (maherwoman) 




1. Whatâs the best practical joke you have ever perpetrated or been a victim of?

2. If you could send a day with a famous person, living or dead, who would it be? Why?

3. If you could have one magical talent what would it be?

4. Have you ever been stuck in an elevator?

5. Do you wear a watch?

6. Cash or credit?

7. Paper or plastic bags for groceries?

8. Drinks in cans or bottles?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

> If you had to choose a movie to be the set for your life, what would you choose? *Young Frankenstein*


:laughsmiley:


Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: Igor, would you mind telling me whose brain I did put in? 
*Igor*: And you won't be angry? 
*Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: I will NOT be angry. 
*Igor*: Abby someone. 
*Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: Abby someone. Abby who? 
*Igor*: Abby Normal. 
*Dr. Frederick Frankenstein*: Abby Normal?


----------



## bluedimplett (Jan 10, 2008)

Maherwoman:

When was the last time you went to a theme park and what was the most memorable moment that you had there?

If rabbits could be trained to talk like humans what would you teach them to say?

Do you have any phobias? if so, what are they?


----------



## JimD (Jan 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> > If you had to choose a movie to be the set for your life, what would you choose? *Young Frankenstein*
> 
> 
> :laughsmiley:
> ...


Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: Are you saying that I put an abnormal brain into a seven and a half foot long, fifty-four inch wide GORILLA?IS THAT WHAT YOU'RE TELLING ME?:shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 10, 2008)

* 1. Whatâs the best practical joke you have ever perpetrated or been a victim of?*

When I was about 20, my mother, Em, and I lived in this tiny studio apartment in downtown Long Beach, which is a SCARY place in some areas, and we were in the scariest, to the point where there were drug deals going on in the alleyway next to our complex (and right off our side windows...thank goodness we were on the second floor!).

Well, this creepy-lookin', always-barefoot guy of about 50 started coming into the alleyway (we assumed to buy/sell drugs) everyday...and my mom was simply FREAKED OUT about this character, who we'd named Creepy Guy.

Well, one day, she was out on the big ol' patio we had at the time, and was watering her garden that she had there, bent down to pick something up, and as she bent down, the hose angle changed and the water went up and over the fence, and into the alleyway...AND ONTO CREEPY GUY! :shock:

My mom heard him yell, "HEY!!", and she got all scared, turned off the water, and came back inside...

It's all she could talk about for a bit. Well, this happened just a couple days before April Fool's Day (which is a holiday my family takes quite seriously)...and I just couldn't resist.

When I knew she was on her way home, I double locked the front door, pulled all the blinds down, closed all windows, and when I heard her unlocking the front door, grabbed Em and pretended to hide in the back room. She came in, looked around for me, found me in the back, and said, "What the heck is goin' on in here??"

So, I told her that Creepy Guy had come to the front door, banging on the door, just FURIOUS, asking for that blonde lady that lived there, DEMANDING to see her right now. I told her he had eventually left, but I'd already called the police and they were on their way over.

Oh man, her eyes literally looked like this: :shock: And just before she started to act on it, I couldn't hold in my laughter anymore, and told her APRIL FOOL'S!!!

Oh man, I don't think I've ever seen my mother more relieved!!! LOL!!

Yeah, that was by far the best practical joke I've ever done...period.

* 2. If you could send a day with a famous person, living or dead, who would it be? Why?*

I think I'd like to spend a day with James Taylor. He's my all-time favorite singer/songwriter...and I have a feeling he's a really amazing person to spend time with. 

* 3. If you could have one magical talent what would it be?*

Hmm...I would like to be able to naturally breathe underwater...so I could go swimming all I want, and go underwater and just enjoy the quiet, see the fishies, etc.

* 4. Have you ever been stuck in an elevator?*

Nope...that's one adventure I've not had...and don't think I'd like to anytime soon, lol!

* 5. Do you wear a watch?*

Yep! It was my Mother's Day present from Danny & Em last year. 

* 6. Cash or credit?*

CASH...I've never had a credit card. And my credit is surprisingly good in never having had one, too! LOL

* 7. Paper or plastic bags for groceries?*

I prefer paper...the kitties and the bunnies RELISH paper bags. There's so much you can do with them! 

* 8. Drinks in cans or bottles?*

I prefer bottles...I tend to be able to taste the metal in my drink if it's from a can. Though Mountain Dew does taste better from a can, for some strange reason.

9. When was the last time you went to a theme park and what was the most memorable moment that you had there?

We surprised Em with a visit to Disneyland on Christmas Eve. It was one of the best days we've ever had as a family. The most memorable moment would have to be during the fireworks show...Em was on a bench (poor kids can't see over parents' heads), and I stood behind her, hugging her...and I thought of what a rough year it'd been, and couldn't help but cry from the emotion of it all. This year was the most beautiful, magical Christmas we've ever had. 

* 10. If rabbits could be trained to talk like humans what would you teach them to say?*

"I wuff you!!" hehe

or

"I hurt...here" *pointing*

*11. Do you have any phobias? if so, what are they?*

LOL...too many...sharks, small spaces, suffocating, being lost, being forgotten, not being loved...etc. I think most of those are fears other people have, though, when they think about it.


*Okay...I pick...lemme think...ZIN!!

What's your favorite game to play?

What's your happiest memory?

What's your favorite season?

How do you like your eggs?

I've heard you're rather girlie...do you get manicure & pedicures, too?

How long have you had bunnies?

How many bunnies do you have currently (in all)?

What's your heart pet (past or present, any animal)?

Who's your heart bunny?
*


----------



## missyscove (Jan 11, 2008)

If you could change one decision you've made, what would it be?

If you had to dye your skin an unusual color (blue, green, purple, etc) what would you pick?

What is your favorite pattern?

What was your favorite subject in school?

What is the first thing you remember?

Have you ever played the question game?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 11, 2008)

I know Rosie was addressing me... but I wasn't sure if missyscove was too.. so I will answer both I guess...

Rosie's questions:

* What's your favorite game to play? Um... I actually hate games.. seriously.. but I will go with Trivia games.

What's your happiest memory? I have too many to list... but they almost all involve my children.

What's your favorite season?Winter, I like being cold and bundled up, and I get to wear my awesome boots.

How do you like your eggs? Sunnyside up.

I've heard you're rather girlie...do you get manicure & pedicures, too? Yeah I get my nails done, short acrylic, black glitter polish.. my feet I get a pedi no polish during the winter, the full nine yards during the summer, polish and all that jazz.

How long have you had bunnies? 5 years, when I didn't know better and bought my kid's a $12 New Zealand bunny we still have.

How many bunnies do you have currently (in all)? Now, because of Animal Controls latest drop off, 47 NZ White's, 16 Californians, 1 Flemmie, 1 Lionhead and 1 Harlequin Dutch Mix

What's your heart pet (past or present, any animal)? Gawd, your gonna make me cry. Hurricane Rita was in 2005. My cousin evicted a rent house of her's a few days before. After the hurricane, 2 weeks later, she went to clean the house out for her mother to stay in since her home was damaged so badly. The people left their cat in there. She found this cat so emaciated he couldn't even move to lift his head to look at her. She called me to come get him. He put up no fight, melted in my arms. He had enormous green eyes. We could see almost every bone in his body, hip bones and all. We fed him, got him on IV fluids, cleaned up the runs as the nutrients went through his body. He slowly regained strength. But he never really breathed right. He kept getting abscesses, he held on for a little over a year, we did some x-rays and some blood work. Even though he originally tested negative, he developed feline AIDS and had so many tumors on his heart, he had more tumors than heart. Hence why he was breathing was so labored. He always wanted love, and attention, and always wanted to be with my husband. We figure that the starvation and near death affected his immune system so bad he just never recovered and was compromised. We made the decision to have Bones put to sleep. Actually, Bones was asleep already because of the tests, we just let him stay asleep. We brought him home, wrapped him in a beautiful Sari I got in India, placed a beautiful Lily of the Valley between his paws, buried incense with him, and a little Bast statue, the Egyptian Cat goddess. He has a little fence around his grave and a headstone, and some clover in a pot I brought back from Ireland. We had him a little over a year, the only animal up until that point I have ever had to put down, and he left a huge hole in my heart.

** Who's your heart bunny? So-Kee Roo... my first Bun... he is my elderly NZ, he is old, fat, kinda weird and nappy lookin, but I love the little butterball...*
* 


Missyscove's questions:

*If you could change one decision you've made, what would it be? To have said what someone wanted to hear, instead of letting him walk away, and thinking I did not care.

If you had to dye your skin an unusual color (blue, green, purple, etc) what would you pick? Blue- and then I would grow tentacles on my head, and get me a blue light saber and I could be Aayla Secura-Jedi Warrior!!

What is your favorite pattern?Zig zag-- so the gators can't catch me runnin off!

What was your favorite subject in school? World History and Latin

What is the first thing you remember? Getting Wonder Woman UnderRoos from my Momma and thinking I was really Wonder Woman, I was like little little little...

Have you ever played the question game? I have children.. I have played the 50 Bajillion stupid Question game.
* 
*


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 11, 2008)

I pick Okiron-

So, how many countries have you been to?

If they were shooting a movie of your life, who would play you?

Who would play your boyfriend?

Who would voice Bobby, your rattie?

Best 80's song EVER?

Fav movie of all time?

Most over exposed actress?

Thing you notice first when talking to people?

If you could change your name, what name would you pick for yourself?

How many DVD's in your collection?

Stupidest movie ever made?

Most over used word on the internet?

Favorite 6ft3 chick?


----------



## okiron (Jan 11, 2008)

Waa me again? Well..

 So, how many countries have you been to? 5 for now.

If they were shooting a movie of your life, who would play you? Well Errik says Alex Borstein should, the lady who played Ms. Swan on MadTV. People say I look like her when she's in character.

Who would play your boyfriend? Let's just leave him out of the movie, I can't think of anyone lol.

Who would voice Bobby, your rattie? Freddie Highmore

Best 80's song EVER? Well I was gonna say Scatman John's Scatman but found out it came out in 1994  Then I was gonna say Haddaway's What is Love but that's 1993. Woohoo!! Madonna's Like a Prayer was 1989. So I pick Madonna 

Fav movie of all time? Hmm...Requiem for a Dream is high on that list but my favorite is always going to be Hayao Miyazaki's Laputa aka Castle in the Sky. In Japanese please, no stupid dubs.

Most over exposed actress? Hayden what's her name from Hero.

Thing you notice first when talking to people? Their hair.

If you could change your name, what name would you pick for yourself? Sarah. I used to use it as an alias, or when I don't want people to know my real name.

How many DVD's in your collection? About 20. It's small.

Stupidest movie ever made? Napoleon Dynamite

Most over used word on the internet? ooo

Favorite 6ft3 chick? Um...I'll get back to you on that one 

I pick...timetowaste!!!!!

Why is there time to waste?

If there was a hole in the dam, would you stick your finger in it?

What was your favorite storytale as a child?

What channel is your tv usually on?

Do you sleep with anything on like a fan/tv/nightlight or do you sleep in the complete dark and quiet?

Coffee or tea?

What's your favorite fruit?

Which actor/actress would you like to switch places with for one day?

Have you ever had an imaginary friend?


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 11, 2008)

yayyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why is there time to waste? because you have time to waste, and i'm not sorry, you're such a basketcase, hide the cutlery. i had time to kill, it's dead and buried, you've got guts to spill, but no one trust worthy....(it's an alkaline trio song called time to waste and one of my favorite songs of all time!)

If there was a hole in the dam, would you stick your finger in it? how big is this dam? is it going to blow my head off if i stick my finger in it and drown me? is this one of those questions of "would you be that idiot kid who..."? 

What was your favorite storytale as a child? as a child i always wanted to be princess jasmine. i sung a whole new world when i was 8 years old in summer camp, and no boy wanted to be my aladdin so this other kinda manly looking girl agreed to be him. man that was a good time. perhaps i'll include a picture here! 

What channel is your tv usually on? CNN, or fox because i watch all those court shows and think ...man how'd you get into that mess?! and then at night it's on the CW because i watch the simpsons and south park. i know, i'm real mature.

Do you sleep with anything on like a fan/tv/nightlight or do you sleep in the complete dark and quiet? i used to be terrified of the dark and had to sleep with the tv on. during the summer i sleep with a fan on my face basically and the central air on, because, i mean, it's arizona. HOTTTT. but now during the winter, i like it very dark in my room. usually i'm so tired nowadays because i stay out pretty late and work like 10 jobs so i knock out easily anyway!

Coffee or tea? both. chamomile tea is the best! and sometimes i feel like a frappucino 

What's your favorite fruit? raspberries and mangos!

Which actor/actress would you like to switch places with for one day? for one day....i'd want to be halle berry when she is NOT pregnant thank you very much, no pregnancy for me! but since she IS pregnant, i'll say i'd like to be...katherine heigl, because she is beautiful (and I'd pick a day when she is not filming grey's anatomy because i am so not a fan of that crap).

Have you ever had an imaginary friend? actually, no. i wanted to have one when i was little after seeing like an episode of full house or some stupid show like that. but, none of my friends ever had one either, and so i kinda let that idea fade away since it wasnt being reinforced i guess.

okay, now i pick....JENSON!

do you have a favorite band?

don't you think it's sick that at port of subs (a sandwich place) they mix their mayo and mustard together in a vat of mayomustardness?!

what was your very first job ever?

is pink REALLY the new red for men?

what smell triggers memories of your childhood?

how often do you visit the dentist? (i'm late for a dentist appointment right now!)

aren't physical checkups with your doctor one of the most uncomfortable experiences ever?

how many countries have you been to visit?


----------



## Alexah (Jan 11, 2008)

What is your middle name?

What color eyes do you have?

What is the weather like where you are? Generally speaking and today specifically.

What is your favorite color? Least favorite?

Are you artistic?


----------



## Jenson (Jan 11, 2008)

okay, now i pick....JENSON!

do you have a favorite band?
I don't really have a strict favourite. I love the Manic Street Preachers, Nine Inch Nails, The Cure, Sting, Riverside, Katatonia (the metal band) etc. My music tastes vary from Madonna to Opeth.

don't you think it's sick that at port of subs (a sandwich place) they mix their mayo and mustard together in a vat of mayomustardness?!
Yes, urgh!

what was your very first job ever?
Haha, singing at weddings I guess, I used to get paid Â£4 each wedding. I can't even sing. 

is pink REALLY the new red for men?
I'm not fussed on men in pink, mostly because the men around here who wear pink are the kind who drive Ford Fiestas with flashing lights around the bottom and spit at old ladies.

what smell triggers memories of your childhood?
Hmm, I've had a long think about that one but I can't really think of any. Perhaps because I have a really bad sense of smell!

how often do you visit the dentist? (i'm late for a dentist appointment right now!)
I actually havn't been for a while now, I really should. I have pretty good teeth, hopefully they stay that way!

aren't physical checkups with your doctor one of the most uncomfortable experiences ever?
Not after getting a piercing below the belt, lol!
 
how many countries have you been to visit?
I've never been out of the UK. I am hopefully going to France in the summer though, I can't wait!

What is your middle name?
Jayne

What color eyes do you have?
Dark brown.

What is the weather like where you are? Generally speaking and today specifically.
Wet, cold and dull! That's how it is most of the time in Wales. 

What is your favorite color? Least favorite?
Red, and least is probably orange if someone is wearing it.

Are you artistic? 
A little, I'm very into my photography, and I used to draw a lot. I'm rubbish at drawing anything other than horses though!


Okay, I choose *ellissian* (I hope she hasn't been chosen already, I think we need a list!)

What are you looking forward to? What are you not looking forward to?

What are you listening to?

What are you doing tomorow?

What should you be doing right now?

How did you spend Christmas?

 What is your dream job?

What's your favorite movie?

What/Who do you dislike at the moment?

What is your favorite piece of jewelry?

Do you like roller coasters?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 11, 2008)

*Jenson wrote: *


> Okay, I choose *ellissian* (I hope she hasn't been chosen already, I think we need a list!)



Bracon
Undergunfire
Spring
~BunBuns~
phinnsmommy
thumpers_mom
snowyshiloh
xxmontanaxx
jadeicing
flashy
swanlake
goinbacktocali
pipp
msbinky
polly
countrybunnyholly
blueskyacresrabbitry
fallingstar
okiron
bo b bunny
jimd
maherwoman
goinbacktocali
okiron
timetowaste
jenson
ellissian


----------



## mezeta (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, I choose Flashy (Trace)

1. Do you have a middle name?

2. What colour eyes do you have?

4. What is your most embarrassing moment if any?

5. Do you have a secret shouldn't but do crush on anyone famous?

6. What did you have for breakfast this morning?

7. Have you been out he house today?

8. Have you ever met anyone famous?

9. What is your all time fave song?

10. What is your all time fave movie?

11. Are you wishing I wont ask you any more questions?

12. Other than rabbits what are your fave animals

13. If you could be ananimal for a day what animal would that be?

14. If you were invisible for a day what would you do?

15. If you could have any superhero powers what would they be?

16. If you were a car what type of car would you be any why?

17. Do you think my questions are daft?!? hehe

18. name 3 items you couldn't live without?


----------

